# P-99 Finnish Army service gun?



## Grimjack (Dec 30, 2006)

I was just over on Gunboards,com and someone was asking which trigger system the Finns were using on their P-99s. This is the first I've heard of the Finns adopting the P-99. I believe the guy said the Finn designation was Pist. 2003. Does anyone here have any information on this?


----------

